# 57cm weber original £59 in B&q



## ewanm77 (Aug 31, 2014)

I just got one


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey Ewan, great buy!    Now we wanna see some smoke!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Danny


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 31, 2014)

its a cream coloured one. didn't go into the shop to buy it but couldn't pass it up. going to try it out this week should I do a dry run with it first or are they they good to go? can I fit a thermometer to the lid?


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello.  Webers have a protective coating inside and out.  Helps them last longer.  Try not to chip that enamel coating or it can start to rust there.  For that reason I wouldn't cut a whole in the lid, but that's just me.  As for seasoning, I built a fire in mine,  let it burn and smoke for about an hour while I played about with the vents and then threw on some meat.  How about a picture of the new toy?  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 31, 2014)

is a electronic thermometer a better bet then? as for chipping it too late I knocked the lid off then I was moving it lol so need to get some paint to fix it


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 1, 2014)

OH NOO!!  Bad luck!  Sorry to hear that.  They sell an enamel repair kit fairly cheaply.  I think it would work pretty well.  Maybe others know better.  I don't know how that kit holds up to heat.  Yes a digital therm is the way I would suggest.  I don't yet own one but the one Wade was using at the meet sure worked great.  They are a little pricey ( around £60 ) but the folks say buy the Maverick and save yourself a lot of grief.  With so many folks recommending it, that's the one on my list.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Ewan

Get that chip covered or it will rust - not quickly but it will shorten its life. B&Q do a good range of enamel touch-up paints and you should find one to match fairly closely.

Yes the electric thermometer is a complete game changer. Once you have one you will wonder how you ever did without it. Since the ET-733s have been out the Maverick ET-732s have come down in price - you can now buy them in the UK for under £40. Here is one link I found just now on Amazon - Maverick Wireless Bbq Thermometer  

If you want to try one out let me know and I will ship you up one of mine to use for a couple of weeks. PM me your address and I will pop it in the post.

Wade


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 1, 2014)

WOW!  I din't know they had come down that much.  Thanks Wade.  Guess it's time I get one.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Sep 1, 2014)

Careful Danny - Technology alert! Remember how you struggled recently with that new fangled wind-up phonograph thingy... Well these actually involve the use of electrickery!


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello Wade.  As soon as I get the house wired for that electrickery I'll try me one of them there things.  Annette wants me to put in one of them indoor toilets first.  Personally I think they is just a fad.  Will never catch on but you know how them women are.  We should'a never given 'em the vote!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hey!  By the way.  You can look up silly laws on the internet.  Somewhere in California, can't remember ( I think it is still on the books ) it is legal to beat your wife so long as the stick you use is less than 1" in diameter!  Just one of those useless things you read.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Sep 1, 2014)

Sssshhhhhhh There are some guys from on here from California that may not realise that!


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 1, 2014)

All I can say is that if I beat my wife with a stick; I had better NEVER sleep again!  I am QUITE certain I would wake missing some important bits!

True story you may find funny.  I heard him tell it in an interview.  He said he had it coming.  Willie Nelson ( country singer ) regularly came home drunk and belligerent.  I guess the nature of the business.  His first wife took it for a long time.  Finally she had had enough.  He came home drunk one nite, acting an A** and she held her tongue as usual.  After he passed out naked on the bed.  She loaded ALL his clothes, her clothes, and the kids clothes into the car.  She then took the time to hand stitch him into the bedsheets.  After securely stitching him in she took a broom handle and beat him black and blue.  Then ran, jumped in the car and drove away with his clothes.

Knowing my Missus I think he got off easy.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## some bloke (Sep 2, 2014)

That's a great deal - I got mine this time last year for £95 which I was happy with.

As far as thermometers go, I have a magnetic stovepipe thermometer like this:













Magnetic-flue-pipe-thermometer.jpg



__ some bloke
__ Sep 2, 2014






on the lid over the fire to give an idea of what's happening inside. (I checked it for accuracy in boiling water, 100c = 100c)

I sit an oven thermo on the grill to give an indication of what the heat is inside, making sure I can read it without shifting the lid up/off too far, and I use a digital meat probe to check for internal temps of I do bigger chunks of meat.


----------



## wade (Sep 2, 2014)

some bloke said:


> That's a great deal - I got mine this time last year for £95 which I was happy with.


The "Managers Deals" are where you tend to get the real bargains at B&Q and there are usually the ex-display models. I guess that is why yours was so reasonable Ewan. A couple of years ago I managed to pick up a Weber Q1200 with stand for £35 because it was missing the drip pan holder - which cost me £35 to replace. You just have to be in the right place at the right time and be lucky.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 2, 2014)

My ,y guys . You're doing a grand job of taking care of you own, Kudos , but I knew Danny would come through.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun ,listen to my 'Friends ' there and soon you'll be 'Cueing' every day...

Have fun and . . .


----------



## ewanm77 (Sep 3, 2014)

mine was brand new they had loads and had the one with the bit sticking to the bottom but it was around £100. only went in for some beading for the floor lol


----------



## wade (Sep 3, 2014)

Wow - That was a good deal then. Sounds like a major store over-stock.


----------



## ewanm77 (Sep 3, 2014)

they were doing the big gas webers normaly £175 for £35 they were flying out the door and floor tiles for 50p each


----------

